# Chevy is trying for more VW TDI buyers



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Once the car comes out Chevy needs to advertise the heck out of it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sort of amazing how someone can write an article and say so little. :uhh:


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Im looking to get one in a stick only .. If only Chevy would do a DSG on this as well and offer a stick option .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think if Chevy handles this right, they can sell thousands of diesel cars per month, just like VW did.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

vwgtiglx said:


> Chevrolet Cruze Diesel | News, Sales Goals, Specs, Quotes | Digital Trends
> 
> We'll have to see how well Chevy is going to advertise the Cruze CD this time around.


Maybe they'll have a "Clarence" sale. I did the math on the current Chevy 2016 promotion, 16% off 10% of select vehicles in stock, that's about a 1.6% savings off MSRP. Now_* that's*_ Value Pricing!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Maybe they'll have a "Clarence" sale. I did the math on the current Chevy 2016 promotion, 16% off 10% of select vehicles in stock, that's about a 1.6% savings off MSRP. Now_* that's*_ Value Pricing!


What?

You save 16% off MSRP. It's like a solid $3-4k off a new 2016 Cruze.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> What?
> 
> You save 16% off MSRP. It's like a solid $3-4k off a new 2016 Cruze.


i think a dealer gets to tag their oldest inventory, from the Chevrolet website you may do an inventory search and see which cars have the discount.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

MP81 said:


> What?
> 
> You save 16% off MSRP. It's like a solid $3-4k off a new 2016 Cruze.


It was 20%, now its 16% on most Chevy models. If only 10% of the Cars on the lot qualify (usually the oldest stock) and you do the math overall its 1.6% overall:uhh:


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> i think a dealer gets to tag their oldest inventory, from the Chevrolet website you may do an inventory search and see which cars have the discount.



Correct, it's a tag that they put it on a car, it remains in there and can not later be transferred to another car. It's not always oldest stock, but typically is. They get to decide what they want to move.


----------



## heisut (Sep 14, 2016)

diesel said:


> I think if Chevy handles this right, they can sell thousands of diesel cars per month, just like VW did.


GM is already dropping the ball in terms of timing. Speaking as a current VW diesel owner who will get paid by VW in November(car buy back), myself and many other diesel fanatics are going to have sizable chunks of money burning holes in their pocket(s). If I have to wait until Q1 2017, at the earliest, I likely will start looking at hybrids or other diesel alternatives. 
VW is 'buying back' diesels at substantial premiums and I doubt that most of the target demographic of 'disgruntled VW diesel owners' will be willing to wait months or more to get a new replacement vehicle.
If GM really wants to sell to that group of buyers, they need to have the new diesels ready for sale before the end of 2016 or very early in January.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

heisut said:


> GM is already dropping the ball in terms of timing. Speaking as a current VW diesel owner who will get paid by VW in November(car buy back), myself and many other diesel fanatics are going to have sizable chunks of money burning holes in their pocket(s). If I have to wait until Q1 2017, at the earliest, I likely will start looking at hybrids or other diesel alternatives.
> VW is 'buying back' diesels at substantial premiums and I doubt that most of the target demographic of 'disgruntled VW diesel owners' will be willing to wait months or more to get a new replacement vehicle.
> If GM really wants to sell to that group of buyers, they need to have the new diesels ready for sale before the end of 2016 or very early in January.
> 
> ...


What GM needs to do is ensure that their product will pass the tests that VW cheated. They also need to build a better car than VW (not that hard according to people I've known who've owned VW). 

What GM does NOT need to do is rush a car to market because they could maybe sell 10,000 easy but then the car turns out to be just as bad as a VW and suffer the indignity of getting caught selling a faulty product and damaging their brand. 

VW may as well leave America permanently. They are liars and cheats. They sell their product as german engineering. Germans and their engineering will never look the same for generations.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I kind of think the diesel market for cars won't survive, I really like my car but I feel a divorce coming on when I read about the issues and my car is regening more than I care for, going to have one in less than a 100 miles. I bought a nice f150 this week and the CTD hasn't moved since. I love driving the car but spending money on emissions stuff and having a car that can go into limp mode doesn't impress me. Any stupid repairs that gm won't cover and all the efficiency flies out the window. No immediate plans to sell my CTD.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think we've come to appreciate that diesel is a hobbyist kind of thing. Like HealthKit or ham radio back in the day. Pre-WWW Internet and manual transmissions or high-maintenance women. It's not for everybody. But those who want it, want it. 

For me diesel has become something of a lifestlye.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

If Chevy wants to court the VW diesel drivers they need to throw a few more bones out than just the diesel engine. If no wagon, then at least a hatch and a manual transmission. If no manual transmission, then at least a more sporting and responsive automatic. The DSG is a pretty outstanding transmission and VW drivers love it. ****, I love it and I would never own another VW.

The good thing about TDI owners is that, as much as any group of owners, they mostly will understand the peculiarities of diesel engines. In other words, they are the perfect customer base. As with their TDIs, they will especially appreciate the fuel economy and torque. And they'll do so without bitching about DEF, about the "noise" or about the lack of super-instantaneous power. Thus, I think Chevy has a waiting market if they act wisely, and act quickly. Advertise the **** out it, not just when it comes out, but over time. 

For what it's worth, I didn't buy my Cruze CTD because it was a Chevy. I bought it because it was a diesel; I specifically sought it out. TDI owners are not just drivers, they're _enthusiasts. _They're enthusiastic about their TDIs.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> For what it's worth, I didn't buy my Cruze CTD because it was a Chevy. I bought it because it was a diesel; I specifically sought it out. TDI owners are not just drivers, they're _enthusiasts. _They're enthusiastic about their TDIs.


^^^ This!

I am not so sure that diesel will phase out as quickly as some people think. Chevy could hit a home run with the next Cruze. VW had no trouble selling 6000-7000 TDI cars per month before the scandal hit. (According to Hybridcars.com dashboard)

Other makers are pushing diesels too, albeit in a higher price bracket. For example, Jaguar is currently selling diesel XE and will soon sell diesel XF and F-Pace.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Once the car comes out Chevy needs to advertise the heck out of it.


you make a good point, what we need to add is TRAIN YOUR FING SALESMEN/WOMAN!!!! if the sales staff does not understand the difference and how to properly target a potential diesel buyer it wont move as fast as it should if at all. at my dealer i saw salesman push lt and ltz cruzes all day and the lone diesel not one of them pushed or even offered it... well i bought it



> I think we've come to appreciate that diesel is a hobbyist kind of thing. Like HealthKit or ham radio back in the day.


what do you mean back in the day.. im going for my ham technician license lol and im 22



> If Chevy wants to court the VW diesel drivers they need to throw a few more bones out than just the diesel engine. If no wagon, then at least a hatch and a manual transmission. If no manual transmission, then at least a more sporting and responsive automatic. The DSG is a pretty outstanding transmission and VW drivers love it. ****, I love it and I would never own another VW.


agreed, yes majority of Americans use auto now but diesel and 4x4 guys still option for manuals... diesels don't have to be dreary and boring



> For what it's worth, I didn't buy my Cruze CTD because it was a Chevy. I bought it because it was a diesel; I specifically sought it out. TDI owners are not just drivers, they're _enthusiasts. _They're enthusiastic about their TDIs.


for me it was best of 2 worlds. i hate that POS garbage full of crap german engineering... and i want to help buying an American at least assembled car. i hate VW with a burning passion... own one now and god its the biggest hunk of junk for the money and i have driven a yugo in ecuador!!!


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I think we've come to appreciate that diesel is a hobbyist kind of thing. Like HealthKit or ham radio back in the day. Pre-WWW Internet and manual transmissions or high-maintenance women. It's not for everybody. But those who want it, want it.
> 
> For me diesel has become something of a lifestlye.


Here, Here! I have assembled many a HeathKit and I am an Amateur radio operator from the day. I love manual transmissions, but alas - I cannot afford high-maintenance women, tho I can still want it!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

All the talk about loving, needing and wanting a MANUAL transmission does not translate into sales... Even in trucks the manual take rate was so low that virtually every manufacturer has now dropped the manual transmission from their offering.

I believe the latest stat is that less than 10% overall sales are manual transmission... A manual in the Gen 2 Cruze Diesel would be nice, but it is by no means a necessity!!!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> All the talk about loving, needing and wanting a MANUAL transmission does not translate into sales... Even in trucks the manual take rate was so low that virtually every manufacturer has now dropped the manual transmission from their offering.
> 
> I believe the latest stat is that less than 10% overall sales are manual transmission... A manual in the Gen 2 Cruze Diesel would be nice, but it is by no means a necessity!!!


i can understand dropping it in trucks and most sedans.. now in my experience most diesel owners in sedans aka vw guys like the manual option. now gm would be smart to fish throug the VIN's to see exactly how many went slush box or row your own gears and go from there


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

As much as I love my CTD, I do wish the transmission would take the shifts a little less Buick-like and a little more DSG-like. Give the option of a 'sport' setting for the shift logic to tighten up those lazy shifts. That would be a software fix; easy and cheap. That is easily my biggest complaint.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

If only they would use a DSG like VW , I don't understand why so few auto makers have not gone that route . It's a Stout gear box with very ,very , few failures occurring. I'm going to get me an Equinox TDI and looking forward to this SUV .. I know many VW owners like me are very much done with the brand even with the heavy incentives that are going to given just to TDI owners like me . I sorta miss my cruze after I did alot of work removing all the emissions crap and fine tuning it ,after that it was truly a blast to drive daily . I did sell it and I currently driving my 2010 vw TDI that I will keep and its heavily tuned and De Restricted to the moon .... . I have a Cummins FPFP on it as well and running a much higher rail pressure as well over the stock pump . Zero issues and I have the DSG gearbox as well. 90,000 miles on it . I get offers from people to buy my car all the time . It's really a shame what VW did as the car is a clean diesel compared to other cars on the road .. FYI if you think the cruze is cleaner then the VW ...Guess again ....it's not ....yet i'm surprised no one has slapped GM hands yet on the Cruze TDI emissions yet .. key word yet .....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> It's a Stout gear box with very ,very , few failures occurring.


Reliability is much better on 2010+ 6-speed, wet clutch models. 

2009 and earlier VW and Audi DSGs were much more failure-prone, prompting extended warranties from VW for the many issues they had with them. The 7-speed dry clutch models still have issues.

When working properly, they are very good transmissions to drive, though. Maintenance is more intensive with fluid changes required more often than traditional automatics (40K).



> FYI if you think the cruze is cleaner then the VW ...Guess again ....it's not ....yet i'm surprised no one has slapped GM hands yet on the Cruze TDI emissions yet .. key word yet .....


Lmao.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Lmao.


The lack of any kind of facts here is simply hilarious. Gave me a nice chuckle there!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> fyi if you think the cruze is cleaner then the vw ...guess again ....it's not ....yet i'm surprised no one has slapped gm hands yet on the cruze tdi emissions yet .. Key word yet .....


guess who can still sell there clean diesel in usa... Ohh not vw


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

GotDiesel? said:


> If only they would use a DSG like VW , I don't understand why so few auto makers have not gone that route . It's a Stout gear box with very ,very , few failures occurring. I'm going to get me an Equinox TDI and looking forward to this SUV .. I know many VW owners like me are very much done with the brand even with the heavy incentives that are going to given just to TDI owners like me . I sorta miss my cruze after I did alot of work removing all the emissions crap and fine tuning it ,after that it was truly a blast to drive daily . I did sell it and I currently driving my 2010 vw TDI that I will keep and its heavily tuned and De Restricted to the moon .... . I have a cummings FPFP on it as well and running a much higher rail pressure as well over the stock pump . Zero issues and I have the DSG gearbox as well. 90,000 miles on it . I get offers from people to buy my car all the time . It's really a shame what VW did as the car is a clean diesel compared to other cars on the road .. F*YI if you think the cruze is cleaner then the VW ...Guess again ....it's not ....yet i'm surprised no one has slapped GM hands yet on the Cruze TDI emissions yet .. key word yet .*....



you know this how??? Do ypu have emissions testing equipment and have tested such or is this anecdotal?

BTW, VW has announced that they are never going to bring in another diesel to our market again, so once that TDI goes, it's gone. Meanwhile, Chevy is starting build sheets and will shortly be taking orders on Gen . 2 diesel.

I love how the squirrel is holding a nut and that nut is a VW!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I have a cummings


Do you mean Cummins?


----------



## Milliwatt Rob (Nov 4, 2016)

I like to drive my Cummings down to Subway to buy a sangwich. :deg:


----------

